# Cheap wood pigeon eggs...ebay!



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...m=290203936013&_trksid=p3984.cALLBUY.m311.lVI

Best price I've found, though I just bought the dove size.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

That's great! Toad and Muffin could use some of those... But you can order them off of most pigeon supply stores online, but Foy's doesn't have paypal.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Exactly. Foys doesn't have paypal, and most of the sites with pigeon supplies where charging $10 + for shipping. I mean, $24 for 2 plastic eggs from 'eggsite' seems steep to me.
I just got mine for $6 total for 12. I do get to paint them myself though.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I appreciate the link. That is a great price!

I only order dummy eggs from Globals when I order the floor dressing, otherwise it isn't worth it and too expensive to ship. They may cost a bit more then the other supply stores, but they are closer so shipping with the floor dressing comes out cheaper.


----------

